# Fence from ShopNotes



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I've been looking at the Shop Notes issue 109, January 2010 magazine back cover where you can see a back view of what appears to be a fence made up of stacked BB plywood.
The design seems straight forward and simple enough but, does anyone know if they ever featured this fence in an article, or had specific plans for it?
I've searched every possible means and haven't found a reference to it.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Probably his own design. Not sure I would use the ply as a fence, the way he appeared to do.
I can't see any lateral strength to the face. Stacking and gluing it in layers does nothing for strength.


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

I think you could found plans on shop notes issue 1


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Roger:

The fence on the back cover of Issue 109 was detailed in the ShopNotes special _setting up Shop_, which you might still find on the bookstands of woodworking shops. The article _Make a Versatile *Fence*_ starts on page 94 and is part of a larger article, _Rock-Solid Router Table_, which starts on page 88.

Shop Notes has it on its website: http://www.woodsmithstore.com/w0931.html 

Cassandra


----------

